# Gitanos matan a un chaval de 26 años en Jaen



## WhyAlwaysMe (17 Jul 2022)

Cuatro detenidos por la muerte de un vigilante de seguridad en Peal de Becerro


Un hombre de 29 años ha muerto este domingo víctima de las puñaladas recibidas durante una agresión que ha tenido lugar en plena vía pública, en el municipio jiennense de...




www.google.com


----------



## jotace (17 Jul 2022)

Si han sido hernianos, que no esperen justicia.


----------



## RayoSombrio (17 Jul 2022)

Me imagino que los etnianos estarían liando alguna gorda y el chaval les plantó cara, pagando con su vida.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (17 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Me imagino que los etnianos estarían liando alguna gorda y el chaval les plantó cara, pagando con su vida.



Les llamó la atención por sacar bebidas de la discoteca al parecer. Y la costumbre gitana es clavarte la puñalada a la mínima oportunidad. 

Hitler era muy malo.


----------



## Efraim (17 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Me imagino que los etnianos estarían liando alguna gorda y el chaval les plantó cara, pagando con su vida.




¡A quién se le ocurre! DEP.


----------



## weyler (17 Jul 2022)

si se publicaran las muertes de españoles a manos de gitanos cada año nos llevariamos las manos a la cabeza, estamos ante un genocidio silenciado 

se de un pueblo abandonado que estaba ocupado por gitanos, los gitanos se fueron y unos años despues un hombre que no tenia casa fue a vivir alli, se dedico a arreglarlo...un dia volvieron los gitanos y del hombre ya no se supo nada, ni se despidio, se da por cierto que se lo cargaron y por algun huerto estara enterrado, ni se investigo


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (17 Jul 2022)

No es etniano, no es mujer, no es LGTBIQWERTY, no es inmigrante... mucho me temo que no habrá justicia para él.


----------



## Lord Vader (17 Jul 2022)

¿Cómo se llama el chaval?


----------



## RayoSombrio (17 Jul 2022)

Siempre tengo la duda de si odio mas a estos o a los moros. Diría que son dos caras de una misma moneda.


----------



## Efraim (17 Jul 2022)

No te digo nada y te lo digo todo...


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (17 Jul 2022)

Ya tardan familiares y amigos en ir a buscar a esos cuatro para devolverles la jugada. Y sin piedad alguna. Vamos, ese chaval es mi hijo o mi hermano y esos cuatro no duran vivos más de una semana.


----------



## RayoSombrio (17 Jul 2022)

Tuve la desgracia de currar en seguridad en una zona muy frecuentada por ellos y no había día que no la liasen. Nos odian a muerte. Huelga decir que, en cuanto pude, me piré a otro servicio.


----------



## jabalino (17 Jul 2022)

La única justicia que tendrá su familia es la que esté dispuesta a aplicar por ella misma, sin intermediarios.


----------



## RayoSombrio (17 Jul 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Ya tardan familiares y amigos en ir a buscar a esos cuatro para devolverles la jugada. Y sin piedad alguna. Vamos, ese chaval es mi hijo o mi hermano y esos cuatro no duran vivos más de una semana.



Le hacen esto a un familiar mío y te juro que contrato a sicarios para hacerme el trabajito.


----------



## Señor Manolo (17 Jul 2022)

Si lo que quieren es justicia que se marquen los paisanos un Mancha Real.









Vecinos de Mancha Real burlan la vigilancia y queman otra casa gitana


Un grupo de vecinos de Mancha Real (Jaén) quemó ayer la vivienda de una familia de etnia gitana burlando la vigilancia de la Guardia Civil. Los agente



elpais.com


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (17 Jul 2022)

Efraim dijo:


> No te digo nada y te lo digo todo...



No tuvo suficiente apoyo popular no de la Iglesia. Y así estamos.


----------



## Shy (17 Jul 2022)

Ojito con la gente de Jaén, no sería la primera vez que los gitanos tienen que salir con lo puesto y por patas de algún pueblo gracias al expeditivo método de quemarles las casas.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (17 Jul 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Si lo que quieren es justicia que se marquen los paisanos un Mancha Real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues no les queda lejos el ejemplo. Misma provincia.


----------



## España1 (17 Jul 2022)

No digáis gitanos, joer, que está prohibido.

decid personas con costumbres milenarias respetables


----------



## sasuke (17 Jul 2022)

Con la nueva ley meterse con los gitanos es delito y no es coña, no sus preocupéis que cuando llegue Frijolito lo dejara igual


----------



## Max Aub (17 Jul 2022)

En Jaén llevan sufriendo muchos años la delincuencia a manos de etnianos. Solo falta que la gente se organice y haga imponer justicia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Siempre tengo la duda de si odio mas a estos o a los moros. Diría que son dos caras de una misma moneda.



Odia a los que estan en las instituciones haciendo leyes injustas para jodernos y a aquellos que los apoyan.

Si somos ciudadanos de segunda es por culpa de esos traidores


----------



## °YoMismo° (17 Jul 2022)

Con la nueva ley es delito de odio pedir justicia


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (17 Jul 2022)

DEP


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## Flures911 (17 Jul 2022)

Hay que pagar con la misma moneda siempre.
Unos etnianos, acamparon en el monte,y como no, fiestas hasta que sale el sol. Al día siguiente más de lo mismo.Un buen arco con flecha atravesando la caravana hizo su efecto,y oye tú se marcharon sin hacer ruidos...


----------



## Impactrueno (17 Jul 2022)

Los animales solo entienden el idioma del dolor.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (17 Jul 2022)

los blancos estamos cayendo como moscas


----------



## Mortadelo11 (17 Jul 2022)

Estos infraseres venidos de la india y no como ellos se creen de Egipto, deberian extinguirse con ayuda de los vecinos blancos que sufren sus costumbres de romper ensuciar robar amenazar y muy amenudo apuñalar y matar.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (17 Jul 2022)

Me salvo del hilo porque me caliento demasiado


----------



## rondo (17 Jul 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Les llamó la atención por sacar bebidas de la discoteca al parecer. Y la costumbre gitana es clavarte la puñalada a la mínima oportunidad.
> 
> Hitler era muy malo.



Era malo si,elimino pocos gitanos


----------



## Avioncito (17 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Siempre tengo la duda de si odio mas a estos o a los moros. Diría que son dos caras de una misma moneda.



Son lo mismo, Lo que les diferencia es que los nuestros tocan palmas, van con guitarra, venden bragas a un Leuro, tienen un mercedes con bola de remolque y su alma mater es Camela y Camarón.


----------



## rondo (17 Jul 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Ojito con la gente de Jaén, no sería la primera vez que los gitanos tienen que salir con lo puesto y por patas de algún pueblo gracias al expeditivo método de quemarles las casas.



Que se lo digan a los de mancha real


----------



## SoloLeo (17 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Siempre tengo la duda de si odio mas a estos o a los moros. Diría que son dos caras de una misma moneda.



Yo no tengo dudas al respecto. Primero limpiamos nuestra casa de quienes dicen pertenecer a ella, y luego ya nos ocupamos de los de fuera.


----------



## Julc (18 Jul 2022)

La GC ya habrá tomado medidas protegiendo el poblado de los asesinos.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (18 Jul 2022)

ATENCIÓN: El antigitanismo es delito de odio y la fundación Secretariado Gitano vigila este foro. Ya ha denunciado a otro forero en el pasado. ¡TENED CUIDADO!


----------



## Soy forero (18 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Siempre tengo la duda de si odio mas a estos o a los moros. Diría que son dos caras de una misma moneda.



Unos los importamos y a los otros los hemos tenido por aquí durante siglos sin conseguir que abandonen sus costumbres de mierda


----------



## HÄXAN (18 Jul 2022)

Si mal no recuerdo, una fundación paguitera de gitanos denunció a un forero gallego que acabó condenado.


----------



## Magufillo (18 Jul 2022)

Argo avrá echo er paaaaaaaaayo


----------



## El Pionero (18 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Siempre tengo la duda de si odio mas a estos o a los moros. Diría que son dos caras de una misma moneda.



Son primos hermanos y actúan igual de hienas


----------



## Pollepolle (18 Jul 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Cuatro detenidos por la muerte de un vigilante de seguridad en Peal de Becerro
> 
> 
> Un hombre de 29 años ha muerto este domingo víctima de las puñaladas recibidas durante una agresión que ha tenido lugar en plena vía pública, en el municipio jiennense de...
> ...



Gandalucia cada dia da mas asco. Los navajeros y gentuza campan a sus anchas mientras el inutil y subnormal de Moronegro Nocilla se descojona.


----------



## Shy (18 Jul 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Que se lo digan a los de mancha real



Y Torredelcampo, Martos y Torredonjimeno.


----------



## Berrón (18 Jul 2022)

Esto solo lo arregla el hambre.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (18 Jul 2022)

He-Tanos??? Imposible, son un pveblo pacifico e integrado. 

Eso tiene pinta de Budistas o lingenieurs.


----------



## ekOz (18 Jul 2022)

No será la primera vez que a la ciudad o pueblo se le inflan los cojones y deciden dejar de pasar la mano, el ambiente está para estallar, r.i.p por el chaval, no se le veía cara de mala persona.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Jul 2022)

No hay uno bueno de la etnia. Cuanto más lejos mejor.


----------



## RayoSombrio (18 Jul 2022)

HÄXAN dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, una fundación paguitera de gitanos denunció a un forero gallego que acabó condenado.
> Estos marrónidos están al puñal y a las tajadas.
> Aún con todo, mi libre opinión es que si estos seres, por llamarlos de alguna manera, desaparecieran, el mundo sería un lugar mejor y más tranquilo.



Joder, en serio se meten en estos foros a ver lo que decimos de ellos? Y encima, lograron condenar a uno?


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (18 Jul 2022)

A esta noticia no le daran bombo


----------



## HÄXAN (18 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Joder, en serio se meten en estos foros a ver lo que decimos de ellos? Y encima, lograron condenar a uno?











Condenado por publicar mensajes antigitanos en el foro Burbuja.info - Fundación Secretariado Gitano


Nuevo caso en el que la Fundación Secretariado Gitano ha ejercido la acusación y en el que se ha dictado una




www.gitanos.org


----------



## RayoSombrio (18 Jul 2022)

HÄXAN dijo:


> Condenado por publicar mensajes antigitanos en el foro Burbuja.info - Fundación Secretariado Gitano
> 
> 
> Nuevo caso en el que la Fundación Secretariado Gitano ha ejercido la acusación y en el que se ha dictado una
> ...



Sin palabras...el pobre tio se libró de la cárcel a costa de ser humillado en esos "cursos" y encima, pagando la multa..dignidad dicen...no será la de individuos como los de esta noticia, que han apuñalado salvajemente y probablemente ni pisen la cárcel.


----------



## Punitivum (18 Jul 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> En Jaén llevan sufriendo muchos años la delincuencia a manos de etnianos. Solo falta que la gente se organice y haga imponer justicia.








Ante la dejación de funciones del Estado...hay que darle la espalda al mismo y crear sociedades paralelas .


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (18 Jul 2022)

¿Es este el hilo de escenas molonas de cine? Pues nada cuelgo estas:


----------



## DCLXVI (18 Jul 2022)

Cuidad de no caer em el delito de antigitanismo. Son sus costumbres y debemos respetarlas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (18 Jul 2022)

me atrevería a decir que cometen 1/3 de los asesinatos en España, están muy muy muy silenciados lo que confirma que trabajan codo con codo con políticos, perrodistas y funcivagos


----------



## Catártico (18 Jul 2022)

No caigáis en conspiraciones propias del franquismo. Todos somos iguales, y cada cultura tiene sus costumbres, las cuales, sean cuales sean, deben ser respetadas.

Las personas gitanas, por ejemplo, no es que sean marranas o indisciplinadas, si no que juzgamos su limpieza y constancia desde una mirada fascista, lo que nos hace creer que son descuidados, pues, recordad que nuestra cultura ha sido y sigue siendo heteropatriarcal (no como la gitana, que defiende ampliamente los derechos de la mujer)

Por favor, respetad sus costumbres, malditos fachas conspiranoicos malvados

Y por cierto, seguid trabajando y pagando impuestos para sostener culturas tan bellas como esta: ¡La multiculturalidad es enriquecedora!


----------



## Punitivum (18 Jul 2022)

Por favor, no seáis tan agresivos. Vamos a poner un poco de humor:

Esto era un payo que trabajaba y pagaba impuestos.
Esto era un payo que se pagaba su propia casa, la cual no se la regaló el estado. 
Esto era un payo que no robaba luz y la pagaba puntualmente. 
Esto era un payo sin antecedentes penales que nunca estuvo metido en tráfico de sustancias y objetos robados. 
Esto era un payo que no iba por la calle con cuchillos ni navajas. 
Esto era un payo que no ponía flamenco a las tres de la madrugada. 
Esto era un payo que no le metía un pañuelo en el chichi de las tías. 

Desde luego, hay que ver qué payos mas tontos, siempre preocupándose de vivir en la legalidad y esas tonterías. 

Un abrazo al Secretariado Gitano. 
Y que no haga caso de tantos que se quejan de los gitanos. Que miles de personas que no se conocen entre sí tengan la misma opinión sobre el valiente pueblo gitano, en ningún caso es para hacer autocritíca ,sino lo que pasa es que es una conspiración xenófoba de los payos malos. 

Y por último lo más importante, Descanse en paz el chico asesinado. Seguro que el Secretariado Gitano está roto de dolor.


----------



## propileos (18 Jul 2022)

Yo habia escrito algo pero lo he borrado.


----------



## Pitt o vello (18 Jul 2022)

El trabajo inacabado de Adolfito


----------



## Escaramuza (18 Jul 2022)

Yo a los gitanos les tengo mucho respeto, son el animal que más genes comparte con el ser humano. Más incluso que el chimpancé.


----------



## XRL (18 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Siempre tengo la duda de si odio mas a estos o a los moros. Diría que son dos caras de una misma moneda.



los moros algunos trabajan de albañiles-campo y otros también estudian

los gitanos? solo hace falta ver los coches que tienen para saber que venden droga porque trabajar no trabajan


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Jul 2022)

Pitt o vello dijo:


> El trabajo inacabado de Adolfito



Si solo fuera Adolfito, ha habido muchos reyes que no lo acabaron antes de llegar a él.


----------



## asakopako (18 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Odia a los que estan en las instituciones haciendo leyes injustas para jodernos y a aquellos que los apoyan.
> 
> Si somos ciudadanos de segunda es por culpa de esos traidores



No hay que odiar a tus enemigos, simplemente hay que armarse y exterminarlos.

La paz de los cementerios la llaman.


----------



## Magufillo (18 Jul 2022)

Hay que ver con el covid lo extremistas que son los gobiernos y con otras plagas, nada. Que proliferen.


----------



## ashe (18 Jul 2022)

Lastima que no vuelvan las costumbres de ponerlos en su sitio, solo que esta vez sin que cierto borbon de mierda pueda protegerlos...


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Jul 2022)

Putos rasistas de mierda. YO BOTO A GITANOBOCS y estoy HORGUYOSO DE LOC JETANOC

Venga unas PALMICASSSS TODOS CONMIGO... JAAAABIII ORTEGAAAAAAAU


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Sin palabras...el pobre tio se libró de la cárcel a costa de ser humillado en esos "cursos" y encima, pagando la multa..dignidad dicen...no será la de individuos como los de esta noticia, que han apuñalado salvajemente y probablemente ni pisen la cárcel.



Los que dan esos cursos no será gratis


----------



## Gorrino (18 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Le hacen esto a un familiar mío y te juro que contrato a sicarios para hacerme el trabajito.



Sí yo fuera la familia contrataría a sicarios colombianos o albaneses que son muy profesionales.


----------



## Gorrino (18 Jul 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Si lo que quieren es justicia que se marquen los paisanos un Mancha Real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Guardia Civil es el enemigo.


----------



## Pollepolle (18 Jul 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Cuidad de no caer em el delito de antigitanismo. Son sus costumbres y debemos respetarlas.



Lo de ser gitano es un constructo sosial como el jenaro. Tu puedes cagarte en toos los muertos de unos getanoh y si aluego te danunaian loj premoh, antonses solo ties que desir... Aaay payoos que yo zoi getanoo tambien!! La constitusion te pruteje!!

Asin que tesnucamente no hai delistos de antigetaniesmo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

__





Tio mierda jovenzuelo se pone chulo con el conductor de autobús y le pega puñetazos. El conductor le agradece lo regalos con más regalos.


La que le mete fuera del autobus lo termina tumbando. Debe ser porque tiene mas espacio para desarrollar toda la fuerza de la ostia. En ese momento cayó contra el suelo dando un tremendo golpe en la cabeza que lo mató. El conductor se dio a la fuga y fue detenido pocas horas después. Ahora...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mongolo471 (18 Jul 2022)

El problema de la sociedad española... qué solo están armados los que no deberían estarlo, y con total impunidad.


----------



## Militarícese (18 Jul 2022)

Todos son todos


----------



## Avioncito (18 Jul 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Ojito con la gente de Jaén, no sería la primera vez que los gitanos tienen que salir con lo puesto y por patas de algún pueblo gracias al expeditivo método de quemarles las casas.



Mano de Santo, si la gente actuase, mucho quinqui iba a pinar las orejas


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 Jul 2022)

Efraim dijo:


> No te digo nada y te lo digo todo...



La gran oportunidad perdida. Cada vez que pienso en ello me entra una profunda tristeza.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 Jul 2022)

4 contra 1. Como siempre los oriundos del subcontinente actuando con equidad y justicia.

Nunca te lo perdonaré Fernando VI.


----------



## Derroition Man (18 Jul 2022)

Los etnianos son incompatibles con el bienestar, la tranquilidad y la paz de la población normal.
Por ello el sistema los paguitea y los fomenta.


----------



## nelsoncito (18 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Le hacen esto a un familiar mío y te juro que contrato a sicarios para hacerme el trabajito.



Error. Estos trabajos sucios los tiene que hacer uno mismo, porque en el fondo son los trabajos más importantes que tengas en toda tu vida.


----------



## Yomateix (18 Jul 2022)

Es curioso como en este caso pese a estar detenidos y ser cuatro, no se sabe ni etnia ni nacionalidad. En otros casos similares lo primero que pone es si el asesino es Español (aunque sea nacionalizado pone Español)

"El joven de 29 años recibió la puñalada cuando llamaba la atención a un cliente de 18 por sacar vasos fuera del local"

Puñalada en el corazón solo por esto. Que clase de escoria hace estas cosas......

Una de esas muertes que importan poco a las instituciones porque no pertenece a ningún colectivo de moda. Pone en la noticia que los agresores viven en el barrio de las Casas Nuevas, si que tiene pinta de zona de etnia.

* La indignación toma las calles de Peal para exigir justicia después del crimen de Álvaro Soto *
*Una concentración no autorizada recorre el pueblo, con vigilancia de la Guardia Civil*


----------



## Falcatón (18 Jul 2022)

Cuatro contra uno, es que es de manual. Moros y gitanos JAMAS se enfrentan uno contra uno, como mucho insultan y se van para volver con varios colegas más para no dar oportunidad a defenderse.


----------



## ahondador (18 Jul 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> En Jaén llevan sufriendo muchos años la delincuencia a manos de etnianos. Solo falta que la gente se organice y haga imponer justicia.




Una pregunta si eso ¿ Se puede entrar con navaja en una discoteca ? ¿ No hay un arco de seguridad ? ¿ Esta noticia no va a generar el suficiente estado de indignacion para que se obligue a poner arcos de seguridad ?

Lo raro es que después de 800 años las paguitas integradoras no han funcionado ¿ Quién lo se podía hesperar ?


----------



## ahondador (18 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> * La indignación toma las calles de Peal para exigir justicia después del crimen de Álvaro Soto *



Le llaman indignacion. No se atreven a llamarle racismo cuando el cadáver está aún caliente. Pasados unos días, la misma manifestación ya la llamarán racista


----------



## Xάος (18 Jul 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Si lo que quieren es justicia que se marquen los paisanos un Mancha Real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para otras cosas no, pero para proteger a delincuentes siempre hay Guardia Civil disponible. Me cago en todo lo cagable.


----------



## cujo (18 Jul 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Les llamó la atención por sacar bebidas de la discoteca al parecer. Y la costumbre gitana es clavarte la puñalada a la mínima oportunidad.
> 
> Hitler era muy malo.



en fin, #yonosoytrapacero


----------



## Roberto Malone (18 Jul 2022)

Tal y como van las cosas, llegará el momento en que tengamos que recurrir a eso.

Lo malo es que siempre terminan infiltrados. Al final, como la mafia.


----------



## Espeluznao (18 Jul 2022)

En Francia y en Italia expulsaron a los gitanos hace años. Son sabios esos europeos!


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (18 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Tuve la desgracia de currar en seguridad en una zona muy frecuentada por ellos y no había día que no la liasen. Nos odian a muerte. Huelga decir que, en cuanto pude, me piré a otro servicio.



yo a estas alturas cosas no me arrugaría ni sentiría remordimientos por hacer xxxxxx a sus niños mujeres ancianos...CERO EMPATÍA YA CON esta gente


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (18 Jul 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Mano de Santo, si la gente actuase, mucho quinqui iba a pinar las orejas



si la gente actúa, EL ESTADO ACTÚA

la canicía está ahí para que no nos defendamos de la delincuencia y la gentuza


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (18 Jul 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> La Guardia Civil es el enemigo.



PUTA GUARDIA CIVIL Y PUTA ETNIA

VIVA EL PUEBLO ESPAÑOL DESPIERTO


----------



## panaderia (18 Jul 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Si lo que quieren es justicia que se marquen los paisanos un Mancha Real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mancha real no es de castilla la mancha?


----------



## Euron G. (18 Jul 2022)

weyler dijo:


> se de un pueblo abandonado que estaba ocupado por gitanos, los gitanos se fueron y unos años despues un hombre que no tenia casa fue a vivir alli, se dedico a arreglarlo...un dia volvieron los gitanos y del hombre ya no se supo nada, ni se despidio, se da por cierto que se lo cargaron y por algun huerto estara enterrado, ni se investigo


----------



## Pitt o vello (18 Jul 2022)

Qué asco les tengo a los gitanos


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (18 Jul 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> Con la nueva ley meterse con los gitanos es delito y no es coña, no sus preocupéis que cuando llegue Frijolito lo dejara igual



Y puedo meterme con los tanos o tampoco?


----------



## radovan (18 Jul 2022)

Supongo que el joven Esteban Ibarra denunciará este crimen de odio y este asesinato


----------



## Avioncito (18 Jul 2022)

Armero_Álvarez dijo:


> si la gente actúa, EL ESTADO ACTÚA
> 
> la canicía está ahí para que no nos defendamos de la delincuencia y la gentuza



Pues si el estado actua, que vayan poniendo tablones en sus casas por dentro para protegerse de etnianos, moronegrada etc, que ellos mismos han generado con su inacción.


----------



## Thuma Dree (18 Jul 2022)

Ahora q calculen todo el dinero público invertido en mantener y criar a esos etnianos con sus ayuditas, pisos, colegios gratis, comida y demás.


Es su señal de agradecimiento


----------



## Thuma Dree (18 Jul 2022)

A ver si os enteráis de una PUTA vez q tanto etnianos como moronegrada son sicarios al servicio del estado del cual dependen. El ESTADO es el primer interesado q esta chusma campen a sus anchas, por eso la canicía nunca hará nada contra ellos ni mucho menos promulgar leyes q les jodan a esta chusma.

Todo está diseñado para destruir al hombre blanco nativo occidental, junto con las leyes de degénero, la inmensa carga tributaria sobre los trabajadores, el SOCIALISMO y ahora la chusmita al servicio del gobierno socialcomunista y "nuestros niños"


----------



## Sardónica (18 Jul 2022)

Fácil que sean próximos indultos ejemplarizantes para dejar claro que a los tanos se les respeta sus delincuencia.

Pasará como en Chile y sus 11 códigos civiles, 1 por etnia.


----------



## calzonazos (18 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Siempre tengo la duda de si odio mas a estos o a los moros. Diría que son dos caras de una misma moneda.



nuestros amigos egipcianos siempre peor, los moros son hasta majos si tienes negocios con ellos, nuesros amigos egipcianos en fin ya sabes debito de odio y tal


----------



## RayoSombrio (18 Jul 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> nuestros amigos egipcianos siempre peor, los moros son hasta majos si tienes negocios con ellos, nuesros amigos egipcianos en fin ya sabes debito de odio y tal



los etnianos tienen un punto de maldad extra diría yo. Con el moro suele ser mas fácil razonar. Ambos te la pueden meter doblada, pero noto que el moro es un poquito mas noble.


----------



## calzonazos (18 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> los etnianos tienen un punto de maldad extra diría yo. Con el moro suele ser mas fácil razonar. Ambos te la pueden meter doblada, pero noto que el moro es un poquito mas noble.



que si hazme caso, a mi me han hecho regalos los moros cuando han quedado contentos en un negocio, el gitano es otra cosa, para mi les tengo mas aprecio a las cucarachas


----------



## Avioncito (18 Jul 2022)

Thuma Dree dijo:


> A ver si os enteráis de una PUTA vez q tanto etnianos como moronegrada son sicarios al servicio del estado del cual dependen. El ESTADO es el primer interesado q esta chusma campen a sus anchas, por eso la canicía nunca hará nada contra ellos ni mucho menos promulgar leyes q les jodan a esta chusma.
> 
> Todo está diseñado para destruir al hombre blanco nativo occidental, junto con las leyes de degénero, la inmensa carga tributaria sobre los trabajadores, el SOCIALISMO y ahora la chusmita al servicio del gobierno socialcomunista y "nuestros niños"



Que limpia hay que hacer en este pais, nos ibamos a poner las botas


----------



## calzonazos (18 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> los etnianos tienen un punto de maldad extra diría yo. Con el moro suele ser mas fácil razonar. Ambos te la pueden meter doblada, pero noto que el moro es un poquito mas noble.



obviamente moros con su trabajo no de menas de 16 años


----------



## Marco Porcio (18 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Joder, en serio se meten en estos foros a ver lo que decimos de ellos? Y encima, lograron condenar a uno?



No, ellos no, los funci/paguiteros sociatas.


----------



## ahondador (18 Jul 2022)

radovan dijo:


> Supongo que el joven Esteban Ibarra denunciará este crimen de odio y este asesinato




No. El crimen racista siempre es de los blancos a demás razas. Pero los asesinatos de otras razas hacia blancos no es considerado racismo


----------



## coda (18 Jul 2022)

JAÉN.- Dos de los cuatros detenidos por su presunta implicación en la muerte de un joven de 29 años ocurrida este domingo en Peal de Becerro (Jaén) han quedado en libertad con cargos, según ha indicado este lunes a Europa Press fuentes de la Subdelegación del Gobierno.

*Libertad para dos de los cuatro detenidos por el apuñalamiento mortal de un joven en Peal de Becerro*

Se trata de dos hermanos de 28 y 30 años que fueron arrestados a las pocas horas del suceso como presuntos autores de un delito de homicidio junto a otros dos varones: uno de 20 años y hermano de los anteriores y un primo de ellos, de 18 años.


La agresión con arma blanca, con resultado de una víctima mortal, se produjo en torno a las 3,00 horas de la madrugada de este domingo en plena vía pública, en una zona próxima a un local de ocio, en la avenida de Andalucía.


Hubo una discusión, cuyos motivos no han trascendido, en la que estaban presentes los cuatros detenidos, si bien en el hecho en sí del apuñalamiento parece que estuvieron implicados los dos jóvenes que siguen arrestados, según las citadas fuentes.


Los cuatro estaban detenidos a las 8,00 horas del mismo día. La Guardia Civil ha dejado en libertad con cargos a los dos mayores, a expensas de lo que en su momento determine sobre ellos la autoridad judicial competente. Los dos menores permanecen detenidos a la espera de pasar a disposición del juzgado.


El suceso ha causado un gran conmoción en Peal de Becerro, donde este mismo domingo tuvo lugar una concentración en repulsa. Además, el Ayuntamiento ha declarado tres días de luto oficial «ante los trágicos hechos acaecidos por el asesinato de nuestro vecino A.S.R. y como testimonio de dolor del pueblo».


Hasta este martes, las banderas en todos los edificios municipales «ondearán a media asta», según reza la declaración institucional de la Corporación local, en la que también se anuncia la decisión de «suspender todos los actos y actividades municipales», permaneciendo cerradas todas las instalaciones culturales y deportivas, a excepción de los servicios esenciales necesarios para la conciliación laboral y familiar (guardería y escuela de verano)».


En tercer lugar, con esta declaración desde el Ayuntamiento se ha querido «mostrar la condolencia y solidaridad de la Corporación municipal y de todos los vecinos de esta localidad a la familia del fallecido», cuyo entierro está previsto este lunes.
Libertad para dos de los cuatro detenidos por el apuñalamiento mortal de un joven en Peal de Becerro | Hora Jaén


----------



## lefebre (18 Jul 2022)

coda dijo:


> JAÉN.- Dos de los cuatros detenidos por su presunta implicación en la muerte de un joven de 29 años ocurrida este domingo en Peal de Becerro (Jaén) han quedado en libertad con cargos, según ha indicado este lunes a Europa Press fuentes de la Subdelegación del Gobierno.
> 
> *Libertad para dos de los cuatro detenidos por el apuñalamiento mortal de un joven en Peal de Becerro*
> 
> ...



Un clásico, dejan a los dos menores porque no se les puede imputar. A los dos mayores les sueltan.


----------



## Orooo (18 Jul 2022)

HÄXAN dijo:


> Condenado por publicar mensajes antigitanos en el foro Burbuja.info - Fundación Secretariado Gitano
> 
> 
> Nuevo caso en el que la Fundación Secretariado Gitano ha ejercido la acusación y en el que se ha dictado una
> ...



@calopez calvo cabron deja de dar las ip, que se te hace el culo pepsicola cuando te las piden


----------



## Drogoprofe (18 Jul 2022)

De la cárcel se sale del cementerio no.
Además soy insolvente el rimi no me lo pueden quitar y no tengo ahorros


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 Jul 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> @calopez calvo cabron deja de dar las ip, que se te hace el culo pepsicola cuando te las piden



La última frase del comunicado es épica 

'PUEDEN PROVOCAR AGRESIONES CONTRA LA COMUNIDAD GITANA'

Madre mía. Los pájaros disparando a las escopetas hoygan


----------



## nololeo (18 Jul 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Les llamó la atención por sacar bebidas de la discoteca al parecer. Y la costumbre gitana es clavarte la puñalada a la mínima oportunidad.
> 
> Hitler era muy malo.



como dice ese icono que circula, abre que soy el del gas, el de repsol butano


----------



## DCLXVI (18 Jul 2022)

¿Cómo anda vuestra memoria histórica sobre estos asuntos?

Yo creo que se podría hacer un ránking, el número 1 para un servidor es este:

Farruquito


----------



## DCLXVI (18 Jul 2022)

Número 1 ex-aequo, si hay alguien de Valencia o alrededores que lo recuerde:

Gitanos linchan camionero


----------



## Raedero (18 Jul 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Ya tardan familiares y amigos en ir a buscar a esos cuatro para devolverles la jugada. Y sin piedad alguna. Vamos, ese chaval es mi hijo o mi hermano y esos cuatro no duran vivos más de una semana.




No hombre no......este tipo de situación se soluciona abrazando a un gitano. Lo importante es no caer en la gitanofobia.


----------



## DCLXVI (18 Jul 2022)

Número 2:

No encuentro ya la noticia.
Fue en Madrid.
Uno del pueblo llegado de lejos acribilló con una escopeta a un sanitario que tuvo la mala idea de bajarse a ayudarlo tras un choque entre sus coches.


----------



## RayoSombrio (18 Jul 2022)

Les va a salir gratis. De momento , los dos menores se van de rositas y los dos adultos ya veremos si pisan la cárcel.

Un chaval inocente en el cementerio y una familia rota. Y no se hace justicia.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (18 Jul 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Les va a salir gratis. De momento , los dos menores se van de rositas y los dos adultos ya veremos si pisan la cárcel.
> 
> Un chaval inocente en el cementerio y una familia rota. Y no se hace justicia.



Quizas se iran a otro pueblo y les seguiran rociando de paguitas


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (18 Jul 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> No hombre no......este tipo de situación se soluciona abrazando a un gitano. Lo importante es no caer en la gitanofobia.



   Un abrazo bien fuerte, apretando hasta que deje de respirar.


----------



## ArturoB (18 Jul 2022)

Gente salvaje y criminal, cuanto más lejos de ellos mejor.


----------



## alber (19 Jul 2022)

Parece ser que una turba ha quemado la casa de los asesinos. En Jaén las gastan así.


----------



## capitan anchoa (19 Jul 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Quizas se iran a otro pueblo y les seguiran rociando de paguitas



Hola yo soy de Úbeda, si me asomo a la ventana de mi terraza veo perfectamente Peal de Becerro. Es un pueblo de buena gente pero la zona de Cazorla y Sierra Mágina es "el Jaén profundo", con lo bueno y malo que puede tener esto.

Parece ser que estos "señores" querían sacar vasos del discopub donde Álvaro trabajaba, lo que motivo que Álvaro les llamase la atención, originando un forcejeo. Dicen que el arma es casera, un pincho en un trozo de madera. Desde el lunes, la tensión va en aumento porque parece ser que no es la primera vez que esa "familia" la lia en Peal, como he dicho, una ciudad MUY tranquila. Ayer les volcaron los coches y les destrozaron las casas y esta madrugada, como era previsible, se las han quemado.

Por cierto, me hace gracia el "medio" que ha publicado el video, ExtraJaén, un periódico "digital" afín al PSOE y controlado por el mismo grupo de comunicación que controla emisoras de la SER en Jaén. En ese "periódico" no paran de hablar de "incontrolados" o de hasta culpar a la Guardia Civil por no detener a los "incontrolados" que han causado esos daños en las viviendas de los propietarios. Lo más sorprendente es que dicen que la propia policía ha aconsejado a la familia huir de Peal y como ya ha pasado más veces, nos tocará "tratar" con esas personas en otros puntos de la provincia.

Buenismo total y desprotección a la que se encuentran sometidos los vigilantes de seguridad. El chaval creo que hasta había aprobado las oposiciones a la policía. Descanse en paz.


----------



## coda (19 Jul 2022)

La tensión que se vive en Peal de Becerro es notable en las últimas horas tras el asesinato de un joven de 29 años la madrugada del domingo junto a un pub de la localidad donde era portero, en la avenida de Andalucía. De hecho, hoy pasarán a disposición judicial, en los juzgados de Cazorla, los dos detenidos por esta muerte, un joven de 20 años y su primo de 18. Pero esta tragedia ha ido más allá del simple asesinato ya que subyace una nueva muestra de enfrentamiento social y racial en el municipio. Los presuntos culpables son de etnia gitana lo que ha llevado a un enquistamiento total de las relaciones con algunas de las familias del municipio. De hecho, la madre del joven asesinado pedía calma y tranquilidad antes del comienzo de la manifestación para que todo transcurriera de manera pacífica .
Ayer, durante esta marcha donde participaron unas 2.000 personas, se reclamaba justicia por Álvaro, y se escucharon consignas como «Asesinos fuera de Peal» o «No os queremos», alentando a los autores y sus familias a marcharse de Peal de Becerro, algo que ya hicieron algunas familias, el pasado domingo, y ayer lunes por la mañana, en previsión de posibles represalias. Esta tensión provocó que decenas de agentes de la Guardia Civil custodiaran la calle donde se encuentra la vivienda familiar de los detenidos durante parte del día. Tras la manifestación, aún quedó un grupo de mil personas que se fue reduciendo en pequeños grupos. Unos de ellos, bastante numeroso y con jóvenes del municipio, se trasladó a otra zona del municipio donde volcaron vehículos. Se produjo en la calle Sol, donde viven familiares de los detenidos. Hay que recordar que en un primer momento se detuvo a cuatro personas. Los dos detenidos que esperan declarar estas mañana ante el juez y dos hermanos mayores de uno de ellos que fueron puestos en libertad. 
VIDEO | Queman una vivienda tras la manifestación por la muerte de Álvaro en Peal de Becerro | Hora Jaén


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Jul 2022)

La única solución es buscarse la justicia por la mano, ojo por ojo, y que se jodan los putos gitanos de mierda. 
Si alguien no se atreve, que es lo más normal, seguro que un sicario es capaz de hacerlo. A esto recurriría yo. 

Los españoles somos muy cobardes y ya va siendo hora de plantearles cara a esta puta raza importada que no ha aportado nada a la sociedad. 

Solo merecen el exterminio y genocidio completo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Jul 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Hola yo soy de Úbeda, si me asomo a la ventana de mi terraza veo perfectamente Peal de Becerro. Es un pueblo de buena gente pero la zona de Cazorla y Sierra Mágina es "el Jaén profundo", con lo bueno y malo que puede tener esto.
> 
> Parece ser que estos "señores" querían sacar vasos del discopub donde Álvaro trabajaba, lo que motivo que Álvaro les llamase la atención, originando un forcejeo. Dicen que el arma es casera, un pincho en un trozo de madera. Desde el lunes, la tensión va en aumento porque parece ser que no es la primera vez que esa "familia" la lia en Peal, como he dicho, una ciudad MUY tranquila. Ayer les volcaron los coches y les destrozaron las casas y esta madrugada, como era previsible, se las han quemado.
> 
> ...




Esos vecinos que están volcando coches y quemando casas, tienen mis respetos. 

Los gitanos son cobardes de mierda, sin sus putos primos no son capaces de chulearse tanto. En cuanto les plantas cara se acojonan, hace poco salió un vídeo, juraría que fue Jaén también, y les empezaron a volcar coches delante de la policía Nacional que no hacía nada jajajaja, pues los gitanos se han tenido que largar. Mís dies a los vecinos de ese pueblo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Jul 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Número 2:
> 
> No encuentro ya la noticia.
> Fue en Madrid.
> Uno del pueblo llegado de lejos acribilló con una escopeta a un sanitario que tuvo la mala idea de bajarse a ayudarlo tras un choque entre sus coches.




Sanitario más gitano: en esa lucha lo mejor es posicionarse con la víctima, sea cual sea y sin importar el bando. Lo que cuenta es que hay uno menos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Jul 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Que limpia hay que hacer en este pais, nos ibamos a poner las botas




Yo lo haría hasta de gratis.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Jul 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Ojito con la gente de Jaén, no sería la primera vez que los gitanos tienen que salir con lo puesto y por patas de algún pueblo gracias al expeditivo método de quemarles las casas.




El año pasado en Linares ya salieron a liarla cuando los dos policías nacionales farloperos pegaron a un padre y a una hija. 
Me consta que a uno de ellos le han largado del cuerpo, dicho por alguien precisamente de Jaén a quien conozco. Le tenía ganas toda la ciudad. 


Hay que unirse en contra de la chusma gitana, es deber moral de cualquier español. Los moros son chusma infecta, exterminables a más no poder, y aún así he visto algún puto moromierda con algo más de educación. Con gitanos de donde no hay no se puede sacar. Son un cáncer socialz genético, son un fallo de la naturaleza.


----------



## Yomateix (19 Jul 2022)

Lo "condenan" mientras eso si, exigen más protección y que toda la sociedad se ponga de su lado. Lo irónico es que en esta sociedad que vivimos, tienen más protección que cualquier otra persona. Lees todo esto y parece que la víctima no es el chaval muerto y su familia, si no las familias de quienes lo asesinaron. Porque por lo que se ve, los del pueblo no van contra los gitanos, si no contra las familias de quienes asesinaron de forma cobarde entre varios y con arma blanca a quien no había hecho nada (de hecho la casa quemada era donde se suponía vivia el asesino) Y sobretodo porque están cansados de tener miedo por ellos y por sus familias porque por lo que se ve, son familias conflictivas. Pero nada, ahora todos en el pueblo son racistas, matan a una persona entre varios, no es la primera vez que tienen problemas con estas familias, pero la culpa es que en el pueblo son racistas, con un par.


La asociación insta a los medios a que “no se utilice la desgraciada pertenencia del presunto homicida a la comunidad gitana para la estigmatización de toda esta comunidad

La Federación de Asociaciones de Mujeres Gitanas, Kamira, ha condenado los incidentes registrados este lunes en Peal de Becerro (Jaén), al tiempo que han pedido *protección para las familias gitanas del municipi*o después de que la muerte violenta de un joven a las puertas de un local de ocio donde trabajaba como portero haya llevado al vuelco de coches, pintadas y hasta el incendio, al parecer provocado, de una vivienda. 

Dicho esto, han apuntado que, por "muy lamentable que sean los hechos ocurridos, ello en modo alguno justifica las manifestaciones que al grito de 'asesinos' se han producido contra la comunidad gitana de Peal de Becerro, ni mucho menos el incendio de una de las casas de una de las familias gitanas que allí habitan, o las amenazas que han provocado que varias familias hayan tenido que alejarse provisionalmente del pueblo, por temor a las represalias" 

Por todo ello han solicitado a la Subdelegación del Gobierno en Jaén, al Ayuntamiento de Peal de Becerro y a las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad que "en el ejercicio de sus funciones adopten todas las medidas necesarias para proteger a las familias gitanas que residen desde hace muchos años en Peal de Becerro.

Igualmente, piden a los medios de comunicación que "no se utilice la desgraciada pertenencia del presunto homicida a la comunidad gitana para la estigmatización de toda esta comunidad". 

Asimismo, piden "*el compromiso de toda la sociedad, y en especial en estas circunstancias, el compromiso de los medios de comunicación en la defensa de estos derechos fundamentales*, que nos competen a todos". 

Por otro lago, la presidenta nacional de la Asociación Yerba-Buena, Pilar Heredia, ha condenado también en un comunicado "las manifestaciones antigitanas y racistas" en Peal de Becerro


----------



## circus maximus (19 Jul 2022)

ETNIAN STYLE
THE ETNIAN WAY OF LIFE

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Magufillo (19 Jul 2022)

Yo tengo la foto de uno de los asesinos. Pero paso de ponerla, tal y como está el patio.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Jul 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> Yo tengo la foto de uno de los asesinos. Pero paso de ponerla, tal y como está el patio.





Si te la has encintrado en la red, alguien la ha difundido antes que tú. Pon "presuntamente" y fuera, a esta chusma no hay que tenerles miedo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Jul 2022)

Deberían haber quemado la casa con ellos dentro.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Jul 2022)

Ignorad la cuenta del payaso progre este, pero las fotos merecen la pena, les han volcado los coches. 





Ya salen llorando los etnianos "no somos todos iguales", tu puta madre y tus muertos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Si te la has encintrado en la red, alguien la ha difundido antes que tú. Pon "presuntamente" y fuera, a esta chusma no hay que tenerles miedo.





Edito mira, ya la pongo yo, "presuntamente" este es el asesino del pobre Álvaro.


----------



## Andr3ws (19 Jul 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Si lo que quieren es justicia que se marquen los paisanos un Mancha Real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El calvo del Sasel es de allí.


----------



## Diego Alatriste y Tenorio (20 Jul 2022)

Ya pasó en Mancha Real hace 30 años. Los jienenses saben como responder a la escoria gitana.


----------



## ignatiux (20 Jul 2022)

La única justicia es que su padre o abuelo compre un arma y ojo por ojo.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 Jul 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¡BINGO!
> 
> 
> 
> A ver cuándo sale una ONG paya que pida PROTECCIÓN PARA LOS PAYOS QUE CONVIVEN CON GITANOS, que sistemáticamente viven acojonados, amenazados, chuleados, ninguneados, robados, ocupadas sus casas, etc...



Las ONGs siempre deberían ser el primer objetivo a quemar vivos


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 Jul 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta que quienes viven de ello están en el gobierno... imposible.


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 Jul 2022)

Solo con fuego purificador


----------



## capitan anchoa (20 Jul 2022)

Ya empiezan las capturas de pantalla a los foros de internet y las denuncias por "delito" de odio.










FAKALI DENUNCIA A LA FISCALÍA DE DELITOS DE ODIO PRESUNTAS AGRESIONES A FAMILIAS GITANAS EN PEAL DE BECERRO - Federación de Asociaciones de Mujeres Gitanas


La Federación de Asociaciones de Mujeres Gitanas FAKALI condena el homicidio de un joven de 29 años en la localidad jiennense de Peal de Becerro, y muestra su total solidaridad y apoyo a la familia de la víctima. Del mismo modo rechaza de manera expresa y rotunda los incidentes producidos tras...




fakali.org


----------



## Magufillo (20 Jul 2022)

Hace falta una buena purga


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (20 Jul 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que quienes viven de ello están en el gobierno... imposible.



Tu partido bobox retrasadox aboga por dar aún más prebendas a los putos gitanos, sois la misma escoria ejecutable los votontos de un partidito que de otro, demócrata hijo de puta


----------



## Mongolo471 (20 Jul 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> Tu partido bobox retrasadox aboga por dar aún más prebendas a los putos gitanos, sois la misma escoria ejecutable los votontos de un partidito que de otro, demócrata hijo de puta



Bien, implanta una dictadura comunista, a ver qué surge.


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jul 2022)

Los gitanos son como los moros, van de "normales" cuando son pocos, hasta que consiguen ser mayoría y te echan del pueblo.

Hay que terminar lo que empezó el Marqués de la Ensenada.


----------

